
Do You Need Kubernetes? - gk1
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3527217/do-you-really-need-kubernetes.html
======
alexbanks
Kubernetes seems to be a tool that people use only to have experience with it,
so future jobs that use Kubernetes will deem them qualified.

~~~
mikhailfranco
i.e. it's really a developer portability tool

[https://twitter.com/dsymetweets/status/1227389677889560576](https://twitter.com/dsymetweets/status/1227389677889560576)

